# 135 Gallon Acrylic Saltwater set-up



## crazyfishlady

Located in Minooka, IL (Southwest of Joliet)

135 gallon acrylic tank
Center drilled overflow
Hood
Stand
(2) 36" daylight/actinic bulbs, blue leds, and an extra 48" metal halide light fixture
Heater
Digital Thermometer
A couple books on saltwater tanks
Phosbuster
Purple UP
Calcium
PH up
Complete saltwater test kit
ammonia test
calcium test
nitrate test
Chemiclean
Hydrometer
2 UV sterilizers one is already installed on the filtration system
Wet/dry filter
3 circulation fans
Timer
Large net
No leaks
Tank does have a few scratches on the front will provide a scratch remover
Live Rock 150-200lbs worth
Thick Live Sand Bed
Green Star Polyps
Hermits
(9)Green Chromis
30" Zebra Eel
Also, not pictured is a 5 gallon bucket of salt
$800

Thanks for looking, serious, reliable people only, it is a task to move all the live rock, sand, water, and live fish, especially in this cold weather. Please do not contact me unless you think you can manage this.


----------

